# Best site to watch international markets?



## vicb (16 August 2007)

What is the best web site to watch international markets?


----------



## theasxgorilla (16 August 2007)

I don't mind this one...it's in Russian, but the numbers and market ticker symbols are still legible.

http://stock.rbc.ru/demo/index.0/intraday/index.eng.shtml?sort=LAST_CHANGE_PERCENT&dir=ASC


----------



## vicb (16 August 2007)

Thanks,
Great link


----------

